# Blood In Poo



## 1968toot (Oct 31, 2013)

We have a 10 week old dark apricot boy, Alfie, and have had him for just over 2 weeks. Yesterday morning, we discovered that a poo he had done in his pen had a tiny bit of blood. (Or red) in it. Took him to the vets yesterday morning and the vet checked him over and gave him a shot of antibiotics (even though he's absolutely fine otherwise) He did more poos yesterday pm/evening with a tiny bit of blood in ( and not at all firm). Apart from this he's been totally fine in himself; really good appetite, bright and alert - his usual self. There's been no blood in his poos at all today and he's been bouncing around as usual. We're taking him back to the vet to be checked over on Monday but wondered if anyone has any ideas as to what this could be or if you've had it with your puppy/dog. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is he on dry dog food / kibble?
Put a bit of water in to moisten it.
We had this with Ralph who came to us on eukanuba from the breeder. 
I hope he's ok and your enjoying the puppy days?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Try not to worry, this does sometimes happen is young puppies, he may have eaten something that hasn't agreed with him. As you've been to the vet, I take it that his worming schedule is up to date? The fact that he's his usual self and is bright and eating is a good sign.

What do you feed?


----------



## 1968toot (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks so much for you're reassuring comments. We're first time dog owners anything like this is a real worry. He is on dry food/kibble, yes. Do you thing that could be it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

1968toot said:


> Thanks so much for you're reassuring comments. We're first time dog owners anything like this is a real worry. He is on dry food/kibble, yes. Do you thing that could be it?


Possibly - but I am no vet!
My breeder who I got Ralph from advised me if I spotted blood in the poo, to moisten the kibble more, with cooled boiled water.
We did this for a while and had no issues - it's certainly worth a try.
Let us know how you get on x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

1968toot said:


> Thanks so much for you're reassuring comments. We're first time dog owners anything like this is a real worry. He is on dry food/kibble, yes. Do you thing that could be it?


Is he all up to date with wormer?

What food is it? Have you changed it recently? If his poos are runny since being at the vet, it may be the antibiotic shot that's made his poos soft/loose.

I would feed something mild like rice and scrambled egg until you are happy that the bleeding has stopped and his poos are firmer. 

He probably just has an upset tummy, we had this with our first Lola until about 12 weeks.. First slight blood then runny poo and that was when she was all up to date with wormers, so it just turned out to be one of those things. No diagnosis, we just kept her food simple and didn't over feed or give any unnatural treats.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Also make sure no toys have pieces coming off that he may have ingested. Lady had this happen with a nylabone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I saw this in Piper also. It did go away. I think it just a adjustment to a new home and food. Probably stressful on the system of the puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Puppies need to adjust to their new surroundings so sometimes any change in their diet can upset their tummy's. Glad you took him to the vet he will know if something is wrong or not. Make sure his toys are safe and that he doesn't chew on anything that he can break up! 

Good luck with your new puppy Pictures please


----------



## 1968toot (Oct 31, 2013)

He's up to date with wormers. Have quite recently, but gradually changed his good from wet to dry (kibble) and we weren't adding water so yes, I guess it could have been this. Adding water now. Still no more blood which is a relief but still soft. Thanks so much for advice and reassurance.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

After just over a week of having these guys with me Lexi all of a sudden had a really loose poop with mucous and blood. And she was all perky, running around, eating, drinking. And I freaked out as it was the weekend and seriously the first thought that crossed my mind was parvo (1st time I had such little puppies). So I called the emergency 24hr vet as it was a weekend and I told them about the poop. The vet tech asked me how long it was going on and I told her it just happened. I think she wanted to laugh but was kind and calmed me down. Told me to keep an eye on, what to watch for, and if it keeps happening to bring her in then. I figured out that the usual schedule of changing foods was no good. Also I'd been giving other treats that were really rich. Essentially she was getting a lot of new foods way too fast. Both of them are sensitive that way so I switch food very slowly, shifting 1/6 cup each day for a couple of days at a time. I switched back to their old food and gave their kibble as their treats and the poop turned around pretty quick. Kept them on the old food for a couple of weeks and then switched very slowly after that. I also noticed they are sensitive to too much food as well. To much and their poop goes to mush. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney sometimes has blood in his poo but it usually clears up quickly. He has a sensitive tum and if he gets stressed as well, he might pass a bit of blood. Make sure the worming is up to date as well.


----------

